# Spoiler delete completed



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Here are some pics of the job while being painted and then installed...


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

SWEET:cool I swear I'm doin this. At first I was really dead set against it, but the more and more I see, well, I'm on the other side of the fence now 

Looks very good.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow...Looks GREAT! How much did it run to fill in the holes and repaint?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> Wow...Looks GREAT! How much did it run to fill in the holes and repaint?


Cost was 0.00. I'm in the business. Welded the holes closed, did the needed cosmetic work on the inside and outside of the lid, refinished both the top and underside. The color came out dead on too....no blending was needed. Made me a happy camper. The job has to be worth at least 550.00 if someone was to come in to have it done. But if it was a color that required blending into the Qtrs. then it would be more.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmmm....I might have to get that done then...it just looks so damn clean.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

nice!
spoiler delete makes the car


----------



## ralniv (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellent work johnebgoode! The hind quarters of your goat look great... ummm, well, you know what i mean.

What is up with these bolt-on appendages that serve virtually no functional purpose? It's a shame that they waste money slapping on a non-functional hood scoop and a marginally-at-best functional spoiler.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

ralniv said:


> Excellent work johnebgoode! The hind quarters of your goat look great... ummm, well, you know what i mean.
> 
> What is up with these bolt-on appendages that serve virtually no functional purpose? It's a shame that they waste money slapping on a non-functional hood scoop and a marginally-at-best functional spoiler.


My feelings exactly........What were they thinking...?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I too think it adds a little more pizazz to the GOAT. I do like the spoiler that HuskerGTO has on his GTO. Not too excited about the factory one. A bit too "curvy" for me.

I am curious as to the handling at high speeds with out the spoiler, afterall, it does add downforce.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

WOWHUH said:


> I too think it adds a little more pizazz to the GOAT. I do like the spoiler that HuskerGTO has on his GTO. Not too excited about the factory one. A bit too "curvy" for me.
> 
> I am curious as to the handling at high speeds with out the spoiler, afterall, it does add downforce.


The spoiler doesnt do squat . Besides if ya needed down force why would anyone want to use the spoiler we have when its not a solid piece. The air will go right underneath it. Its strictly an appearance item.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

WOWHUH said:


> I am curious as to the handling at high speeds with out the spoiler, afterall, it does add downforce.


Johnnie is right. The only downforce that useless, ugly, cheap POS does is via the weight on the decklid.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

westell said:


> SWEET:cool I swear I'm doin this. At first I was really dead set against it, but the more and more I see, well, I'm on the other side of the fence now
> 
> Looks very good.


:agree It's starting to grow on me.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

You guys are starting something here! I like the look of it, kinda makes it a bit more sleek. More of a luxurious/performance car instead of a muscle car. Makes it even more of a sleeper.

Can you get more pics of it from various angles to show the wife?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

WOWHUH said:


> You guys are starting something here! I like the look of it, kinda makes it a bit more sleek. More of a luxurious/performance car instead of a muscle car. Makes it even more of a sleeper.
> 
> Can you get more pics of it from various angles to show the wife?


Toldya.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

SEE! Do that and add the Monaro front, rid the vehicle of all pontiac badging and no one will know what the heck it is. Well they will know it was a very quick blurr going past them!


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Cost was 0.00. I'm in the business. Welded the holes closed, did the needed cosmetic work on the inside and outside of the lid, refinished both the top and underside. The color came out dead on too....no blending was needed. Made me a happy camper. The job has to be worth at least 550.00 if someone was to come in to have it done. But if it was a color that required blending into the Qtrs. then it would be more.



Great job on the spoiler! Like the wheels too. Good way to keep your ride distinct. Want to have the same thing done with mine, but also want to fill in the pontiac emblem. nice job.


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

johnnybgoode...what body klit do you have on the there...i realize the bumper and sideskirts are diffeent...could you tell me where i could find one...also if you dont mind posting the price here thatd be great...if u wanna keep it private...pm me please...looks GREAT


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow that looks so clean, very unique!


----------



## ralniv (Dec 21, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> The spoiler doesnt do squat . Besides if ya needed down force why would anyone want to use the spoiler we have when its not a solid piece. The air will go right underneath it. Its strictly an appearance item.


Lets correct the record on spoilers here.

A spoiler can create plenty of down force with an opening underneath. Think about an aircraft wing and how it generates lift with air flowing over the top and bottom. Now invert the wing and you get downforce instead. Voila, you now have a spoiler.

Do a google on "Bernoulli Principle" if you want to understand the physics of lift and downforce. If you don't trust physics and equations, then grab a rectangular strip of paper and hold it up to your mouth. Blow air across the top surface of the strip and watch the paper lift up. You just demonstrated the physics behind wings and spoilers (inverted wings).

Having said all that crap. You need to be hauling serious arse for a spoiler to provide meaningful gains in traction.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

DK2F said:


> johnnybgoode...what body klit do you have on the there...i realize the bumper and sideskirts are diffeent...could you tell me where i could find one...also if you dont mind posting the price here thatd be great...if u wanna keep it private...pm me please...looks GREAT


It's the GM SAP Kit . Comes in Black, Silver, Red and prime. Cost me 2200.00, (in silver), but there are some that are selling them cheaper now. Grilles are SAP also, they're separate. I refinished them too.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ralniv said:


> Lets correct the record on spoilers here.
> 
> A spoiler can create plenty of down force with an opening underneath. Think about an aircraft wing and how it generates lift with air flowing over the top and bottom. Now invert the wing and you get downforce instead. Voila, you now have a spoiler.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mister Wizard.

A carefully designed and placed spoiler, yes. The just-for-bling plastic pile that was slapped on our cars, no.

Don't make me go all aero engineer on you.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Love the way your spoiler delete turned out, very clean and sleek. I hate the way the factory spoiler looks and it obstucts the view of slower cars in my rear view mirror. I was looking for a smaller spoiler so I did not have to fill the holes, but no wing looks really great.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

DK2F said:


> johnnybgoode...what body klit do you have on the there...i realize the bumper and sideskirts are diffeent...could you tell me where i could find one...also if you dont mind posting the price here thatd be great...if u wanna keep it private...pm me please...looks GREAT


Check this link for SAP kit
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5864


----------



## streetphish2 (Jan 20, 2006)

i really like that look.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

ralniv said:


> Lets correct the record on spoilers here.
> 
> A spoiler can create plenty of down force with an opening underneath. Think about an aircraft wing and how it generates lift with air flowing over the top and bottom. Now invert the wing and you get downforce instead. Voila, you now have a spoiler.
> 
> ...


A piece of useless trivia:
An INDY car has enough downforce that it could drive inverted on a ceiling at 150mph. Provided you could get it up there and up to speed....with out the driver's head exploding


----------



## NateDog (Nov 21, 2005)

lookin great... definitely the way to go.... is there any way to get a delete from the factoryy??

johneB ~ can u post a front 3/4 shot.... keep up the good work!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

NateDog said:


> lookin great... definitely the way to go.... is there any way to get a delete from the factoryy??
> 
> johneB ~ can u post a front 3/4 shot.... keep up the good work!


----------



## ralniv (Dec 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Thank you, Mister Wizard.
> 
> A carefully designed and placed spoiler, yes. The just-for-bling plastic pile that was slapped on our cars, no.
> 
> Don't make me go all aero engineer on you.


You're welcome, I think.  

I'm right there with you on the 'just-for-bling' statement. BTW, your 'bling barge' remark in another thread had me laughing hysterically. I have assimilated your lingo into my vocabulary. I would like to establish a formal definition of a bling barge, but I don't want to offend any of the GTO owners that have a spoiler that is more than 12 inches from the decklid.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

rippinbyu said:


> ...but also want to fill in the pontiac emblem. nice job.


If removed, will there be holes to fill in? My Ford Explorer had 2 holes behind the blue oval badge. The badge was held on with 3M tape, the holes were only used as a guide for aligning it. I want to rid all but the side emblems, they get noticed A LOT!


----------



## GTOTerp (Dec 13, 2005)

*That looks awesome*

After seeing it sans spoiler, I can't imagine why GM decided to put it on ... I don't own the car yet, but if I get one, I'm looking for a good body shop to do the delete.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Cost was 0.00. I'm in the business. Welded the holes closed, did the needed cosmetic work on the inside and outside of the lid, refinished both the top and underside. The color came out dead on too....no blending was needed. Made me a happy camper. The job has to be worth at least 550.00 if someone was to come in to have it done. But if it was a color that required blending into the Qtrs. then it would be more.


I like the work that you did and removing the spoiler is something I'm thinking about on mine. However, the question in all this. What did you do with the third brake light that was on the spoiler? I believe it is illegal, at least in my state, to remove a safety device from a vehicle that was originally equipped with it.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

edysinger said:


> I like the work that you did and removing the spoiler is something I'm thinking about on mine. However, the question in all this. What did you do with the third brake light that was on the spoiler? I believe it is illegal, at least in my state, to remove a safety device from a vehicle that was originally equipped with it.


car already has a third brakelight in rear window,car was NEVER designed to have that thing on the trunk.. Looks silly with two brake lights as well..


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> car already has a third brakelight in rear window,car was NEVER designed to have that thing on the trunk.. Looks silly with two brake lights as well..



Dag....ya'll got me thinking...


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

OK, I've been watching this thread for several days...Just to present an opposing point of view...

I think sans spoiler makes the GTO look even more plain jane than it already is. Although I agree this is not a high quality addition to the car, I think it makes it look a bit more sporty and it's not that bad. I sat in the driveway the other day trying to imagine what mine would look like without the spoiler (trying to visualize the point of view in this thread), I just don't see what the attraction is. Then again, if we all liked the same thing, this world would be a boring place. Just my 2cw

PS...if I ever get spoiler damage, I guess it will not be hard to find a cheap Midnight Blue replacement


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> car already has a third brakelight in rear window,car was NEVER designed to have that thing on the trunk.. Looks silly with two brake lights as well..


Understood, and I agree, but a cop can get real finicky about removing safety equipment even if it's redundant.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Russ2005 said:


> OK, I've been watching this thread for several days...Just to present an opposing point of view...
> 
> I think sans spoiler makes the GTO look even more plain jane than it already is. Although I agree this is not a high quality addition to the car, I think it makes it look a bit more sporty and it's not that bad. I sat in the driveway the other day trying to imagine what mine would look like without the spoiler (trying to visualize the point of view in this thread), I just don't see what the attraction is. Then again, if we all liked the same thing, this world would be a boring place. Just my 2cw
> 
> PS...if I ever get spoiler damage, I guess it will not be hard to find a cheap Midnight Blue replacement


Agreed. you leave it on and the car looks, well, GM, ok, so-so
you take it off and it looks BMW / Mercedes ish.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

"BMW / Mercedes ish".................HUH????? :lol:


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

westell said:


> Agreed. you leave it on and the car looks, well, GM, ok, so-so
> you take it off and it looks BMW / Mercedes ish.


:agree but I am going to replace it with the SAP one just to be a little different, as well as paint that black plastic on the bumper


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Russ2005 said:


> "BMW / Mercedes ish".................HUH????? :lol:


Look at the pics from the rear quarter panel back

To me, it looks very similar to the beemer and mercedes coupes

I've had several ignorant people comment on my black BMW


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Russ2005 said:


> "BMW / Mercedes ish".................HUH????? :lol:



He's right...it does look far more like a Euro sports coupe rather than a ridiculous, tacky plastic-clad _P-P-_Pontiac. The shape is far more evocative of a Merc CLK or Bimmer 6 than a Grand Am rental car.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Mr Goode,

Another vote.....Looks much better without the spoiler. Less Cavalier, more BMW. 
I think the car would have been better received if Pontiac had ditched the spoiler and marketed it as something other than a GTO.

You did it right. Filled the holes and painted.

I want to do the same thing but have been too cheap to have it done so far. Maybe in the spring.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

If I wanted a BMW I would have bought one, if I wanted a Mercedes I would have bought one, if I wanted a Caviler I would have bought one, if I wanted a Monaro I would have bought one, if I wanted a Grand Prix I would have bought one, but I wanted a GTO so I bought it, but it's your ride so do what ya want and remember..... beauty is in the eye of the beholder...:cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

GTO_400 said:



> if I wanted a Monaro I would have bought one


If you know where I can buy one in the USA PLEASE let me know..
Otherwise the GTO is the only Monaro I can buy..


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> If you know where I can buy one in the USA PLEASE let me know..
> Otherwise the GTO is the only Monaro I can buy..


Well the right amount of $ in the right hands can get ya anything, if ya don't mind driving on the right side but personaly I think it would suck


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> Well the right amount of $ in the right hands can get ya anything, if ya don't mind driving on the right side but personaly I think it would suck


You can not import any Holden newer than 25yrs old into the US, trust me , I tried. Any Holden imported newer than that has to be destroyed withing 12 months of arriving here. For some reason its okay to do it with jap spec cars just not Holdens..


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> if I wanted a Mercedes


I wanted a Benz but somehow I just couldnt get 120,000.00 together for a SL500 AMG. 
Lets not go off on a tangent here. All I wanted to do was show the work I did, (myself), on my car. Anyone that could afford a Benz, (SL500 AMG for instance), and chose a GTO over it, needs some serious couch time....IMO
Thankyou for the compliments and opinions.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

HERES MINE:
Damn upload errors! Just look at my avatar!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> HERES MINE:
> Damn upload errors! Just look at my avatar!


That looks good in Yellow..........welcome to the club.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> That looks good in Yellow..........welcome to the club.


Thanks! Yours is the first spoilerless one I've seen with the SAP rear bumper.
SWEET!:cool


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

So, do you have to pull the inside of the trunk lid apart to get to connector of the brake light wire ? Had it unbolted and see the connector is hidden somewhere. Was in the middle of Zaino-ing, so bolted it back on.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

westell said:


> So, do you have to pull the inside of the trunk lid apart to get to connector of the brake light wire ? Had it unbolted and see the connector is hidden somewhere. Was in the middle of Zaino-ing, so bolted it back on.


It's no biggie getting to the wire harness. Pretty easy.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

johnebgoode said:


> It's no biggie getting to the wire harness. Pretty easy.


But, where's the connector ? Inside spoiler or in the trunk lid ?

There was one way back by the trunk hinge and lift cylinder ?


----------



## the3car (Dec 30, 2005)

i am also trying to find the brake light connector, a little more info please. thanks.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

the3car said:


> i am also trying to find the brake light connector, a little more info please. thanks.


It's shoved back inside the trunklid...it's kind of a b1tch to wriggle it out, but keep fooling with it.


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Been there....*

Done that! Got the pix. I haven't taken the time to figure out how to insert pix into my posts, but you can check out my gallery. All exterior badges removed except front fenders, and the ones in the grills. Sans spoiler too. I had the work done after I got hit this fall.
I think it looks a heluva lot better. Doesn't attract as much attention in traffic, either, especially cops. 
BTW: welcome to the club!

Maximental


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

I think this car looks great.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Is there a spoiler delete kit available anywhere(besides top shelf) they took my $ and ran, closed up shop. Now I cannot find another kit. Please let me know I love the no spoiler look


----------



## 2004silvergoat (Feb 16, 2009)

our spoilers serve as no purpose? i thought they added atleast 10 hp. lol


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

ok-looks great and i'm thinking about doing it again.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Kirk rubin said:


> Is there a spoiler delete kit available anywhere(besides top shelf) they took my $ and ran, closed up shop. Now I cannot find another kit. Please let me know I love the no spoiler look


just bring your car to a bodyshop and have your holes filled. 

putting $.99 stickers over holes on a car that originally sold for over $30k, is just plain tacky. save that crap for the import crowd

sorry if that sounds harsh, but nothing says cheap, like stickers covering holes. my theory has always been, if you can't afford to do something properly, then it shouldn't be done until you can afford it.

good luck with whatever you choose to do:cheers


----------



## Kotsolgto (Oct 15, 2009)

How did you guys go about getting rid of the spoiler tailight wire that goes into the trunk, I dont know if I should cut it or somehow follow it to where it connects and just remove it. Please help I have the spoiler off as we speak. thanks kevin


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Kotsolgto said:


> How did you guys go about getting rid of the spoiler tailight wire that goes into the trunk, I dont know if I should cut it or somehow follow it to where it connects and just remove it. Please help I have the spoiler off as we speak. thanks kevin


 Everything unplugs, not a problem at all.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It's just a connector. Unplug and reinstall the trunk liner. Takes maybe 20 minutes to completly remove the spoiler.


----------

